# Pro in Training



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

Its off season and i am going HARD...my main goal for next season is to get my Pro Card...yes it is a heafty goal but go big or go home right  

Weight: 141lbs at about 17%
Goal for off season: 150lbs staying around 17%
Goal for May 2004: 140lbs at 9%

So here we go.

 Thursday August 14th, 2003: 7:30pm
*Lying Leg Curls: 8*40, 7*50, 7*50, 6*50
SL BB Deads: 8*45, 8*95, 6*105, 6*105
One Legged Presses: 8*70, 7*70, 6*70
Adductors:10*100, 8*120 *

Notes:
-141lbs
-wobble legs and butt is now numb 
-weights are back up there


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

good luck!!!!!  Kick some major ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

We intend to dont we HAN  

I want to know the damn date already though  i know that it will be sometime in May but i need to know when....Organizing Planning geek must know! 
I know that the show is gonna be in Toronto and i am PUMPED about that. Great shopping and clubs


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

I will be there.  If you want may be I'll diet for 4 weeks and we will do a bootie shoot LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah J'bo, get it girl.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I will be there.  If you want may be I'll diet for 4 weeks and we will do a bootie shoot LOL



Of course your gonna be there...you promised and i am gonna need you there cause my head will be all wacked out and i will me a bag of hormones 

I wish everyone could be there


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

wll i will try my hardest babe


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

Friday August 15th, 2003: 5:30pm
*Incline Bench Press: 8*15, 8*20, 7*30, 6*30= heaviest yet
DB Flat Flyes: 8*12, 6*15, 6*15
Dips (between 2 benches): 12, 10

Front DB Shoulder Press: 8*15, 8*20, 6*25
DB Laterals: 8*12, 8*15, 6*18= heaviest yet
Front Plate Raises: 8*10, 8*10= hurt traps

DB Pullovers: 10*20, 8*25, 8*30= this tricep workout sucked  did not burn them at all
Pushdowns: 10*50, 10*60, 7*70, 6*70
One Arm Overhead DB Extensions:8*12, 8*12*

Notes:
-day hasent started out the best...but looking up
- is killing me 

*well i thought that my ass, hams and calves were sore before...now i am laying in my tub on my tummy...HAN YOUR DEAD!*


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> wll i will try my hardest babe



I know that you will


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

You GO J!!  My Little Abs inspiration!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks JB your sweet.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow, great news J. I'll be cheering you on


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

i'll be watching the whole way.  i know you can do this!  by the way - your abs look great!

one question for you....isn't it tough hitting chest, shoulders and triceps all in one workout?  have you ever split them out from eachother?  (by the way - what you're doing CLEARLY works!  i'm asking to learn not telling you what to do)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

this is trainers rational.

chest = needs little work
tris= already where i need them
shoulders= just need thickness
legs= need to be split cause they are my main focus
back= needs little work just thickness
bis= need to come up a bit
abs= thicker plates

i hate doing chest and wont do it unless he sticks it with my favs  yah its hard but i can take it 
we have split then up differently but just trying something new now


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

makes sense like that!  you really do look so good.  i may not say it that much (i'm a lazy poster sometimes...) but i always wait for your new photos to be posted etc.

you're stunning!  congrats on all you've achieved so far.  the pro card's gonna come!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

NG thats very sweet of you...you make me blush


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Heya Honey!!! 
Good Luck with your goals~ I know you will kick major but!! You are SUCH an inspiration.. I want to look like you!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

OMG what did i do to deserve all these wonderful compliments 

 you all


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Just Being yourself honey- You deserve all of the compliments.. and lots more!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2003)

Great weekend...nights were spent relaxing and days were spent on the beach playing football and splashing around in the water with friends (and eating)

*Monday August 18th, 2003*
*Leg Extensions:*8*50, 8*60, 7*70, 6*70
*Smith Machine Squats:*8*50, 8*90, 7*110, 7*130
*Leg Press:*8*90, 8*180, 8*200, 7*220  

Triset:
*Standing Rope Crunches:*3sets of 20reps
*Plank Holds:*3sets of 1min
*Weighted Decline:*3sets of 10 reps

Notes:
-sun burned 
-got a cough 
-happier than a fat kid eatin smarties 
-i dont know what the hell is going on but i am lifting sooo much heavier


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 17, 2003)

glad you had a good weekend hun, so did i, will pm you tomorrow morning.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

morning shorty


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Froliking by the water,  oh by the way I LOVE TAN LINES,  its my thing


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

i hate tan lines...half white cheeks suck  
i will get rid of them soon though.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

No I like the racing stripe up the butt, and lines HIGH on the hips    ohhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

no thongs for me at the beach


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey honey!!! 

Glad you had a great weekend!~! Sounds like Fun! I love going to the beach!!

Take care of that burn honey!! I had that 2 wks ago--ouch!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Its not that bad...its all worth it...i could live on the beach...nothing like the sun beating down on you and sand in between your toes


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Well Ill clear a space for ya, i am kinda far about 3 miles from the beach, haha.  Ill trade with ya anyday though, I need Mountains!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

i dont have mountains here...we have fields and thats it 

thanks for clearing a space for me...i will be there with a bikini on


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Thong, for the tan line effect please


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry for whoring here


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

thats ok whore all you want. no thong though.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok for all I care if Jenny was wearing a burlap bag she would still be the hottest thing on the beach!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

that is very true, hey i think she could be in a mumu and look hot


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Even hotter if you were wrapped up in that mumu with her rolling in the sand fighter over the last pair of "AA" batteries in the world


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

And then realizing that you dont need them because old scotty is here and ready for the challenge!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ha ha, i think j would rip you to shreds wuithout my help


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

you two are making me giggle...yes SS i would rip him to shreds


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmm protein    love my protein,


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

glad you do...cause i certainly hate mine


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

oh i am sorry hun, oh and 26th is when you get some krispy kreams sent to you     get prom3    I can eat it plain


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Krispey Kremes.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

well Ss she would rip me to shreads but have no fear dear there would be plenty left for you, plenty of both of us!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

he he, this could be fun, got some sand some syrup and some krispy kremes, man this could get interesting


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

Get em while they are  J'bo!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

After we eat the fresh apple pies JBO, we could swing over to the KK by the house and then to the beach, yes yes yes  I have all the stuff you need right by my house,  we have sweet potatoes too!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> Get em while they are  J'bo!



I already have a pie in mind to share with you hun


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

and i just noticed I get PEANUT BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!  Oh and J if you see the new print ad for the oneway bar, you would want to lick the peanut butter off this chick


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh never mind that....stay away from those things...i had one a week ago...let me just tell you that i drove 25 min across town to get another one...they are even better than Detours.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I already have a pie in mind to share with you hun



Really?  I could have never guessed that......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

They are addicting I know and I won't even let myself eat any or I will do the exact same thing


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

i am not talking about real pies dodo head


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

Well i had a terrible sleep last night..had scary nightmares all night so i woke up and had pb and celery to comfort me  still coughing and sound like a bear

*Tuesday August 19th, 2003*
*Lat Pulldowns:*
*Bent Over BB Rows:*
*Deadlifts:* 

*Long Bar Curls:*
*Alternating DB Curls:*
*Hammer Rope Curls:*

Notes:


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Scary nightmares about what?  Where's your workout?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i do my workout in the evening i just post the exercises when i get the program.
dont remember what the nightmares were about i just woke up at 4am crying for a couple hours. 
talk to you guys tomorrow. not a good day. 
have fun


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

oh are you still sick hun????  Or bad day at work???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

both


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

don't me make come over there and kick some ass


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

talk tonight k.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

I hope you sleep better tonight honey!!! I hate nightmares~ Especially the bad ones you had!!!

Take care honey!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Its off season and i am going HARD...my main goal for next season is to get my Pro Card...yes it is a heafty goal but go big or go home right
> 
> Weight: 141lbs at about 17%
> ...



Hi J'Bo

Just curious, how tall are you??  I am 5'6....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

5'9 and 142lbs and climbing


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2003)

COOL!!!  I love the fact that you are TALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 5'9 and 142lbs and climbing


We gonna start calling her chubs!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

ha ha very funny....we are planning on me getting to 150lbs this off season...then i will come there and kick your booty


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

Bring it on!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

get the heck outta my journal you weiny head  if you aint got nothing nice to say...stick it up your ars


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

J'Bo going pro in 2004
all other competitors will bow before 
to the one who knows she's the one to beat
and trying to match her will be no easy feat


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

your soooo sweet 
these doritos will make me lift heavier 
seriously though...i am on my way hun.
i hope that you can make it down to Toronoto next May.
Shorty and HAN will be there too.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> get the heck outta my journal you weiny head  if you aint got nothing nice to say...stick it up your ars


Weiny Head!!  That is hysterical!!!  I haven't called anyone a weiny head in YEARS!!! 
   
Yeah..... and J'Bo looks REALLY chubby!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

yes thats my new nickname: Chubbster


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

whatever, maybe retaining water from the salt but i doubt chubby miss


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

so no talking about chub until you see my arms that i sent BF so


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh and peanut butter is thrown away


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

yes i heard about the pb.

pssst i had syrup this morning


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

I had grapefruit    it is ok, i love grapefriuit


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i love grapefruit too.

i just needed to get all sticky.

figure that i will eat one crappy meal a day then clean the rest of the day...slowly will start to eat better...cant rush these things.

Meal one: 2 egos drenched in syrup and marg, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice cheese, 2 oz chicken, sun dried tomoatoes
Meal two: apple, 1/2 avocado, 1 scoop protein 
Meal three: tin tuna, 1 cup rice, 1 tbsp mayo, 14 pecans


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

enjoy hun


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

J'bo whats on agenda for tongiht ?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i gotta do my back and bis from yesterday cause my head was screwed again...will not do deads cause booty and hams are tomorrow..what should i di instead of deads?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

Seated cable rows - close


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i love those  wait til you see the weight i pull


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

actually j'bo I would like to have you limit cardio to 3-4 days a week next year for contest time.  In the offseason more muscle mass you have more you will be able to increae your calories come precontest time.  As for your legs looking at your pics.  You need to focus on outside sweep same as me.  So we need to focus on keep your feet position closer on sqauts and leg presses as well as not going so wide.  This will also keep your ass from bubbling as well.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i want my ass to bubble 

yes i need a sweep and to tighten inner thigh...not enough weight in the stack to do that though. 

plus i have a problem keeping my legs closed  JK


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

seriously DG....dont you have anything better to do?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

Not now I don't!!


----------

